
The Verdict on Systemd Is In - CrankyBear
https://fossforce.com/2020/02/the-verdict-on-systemd-is-in/
======
JohnFen
> But if cautious, ultra-democratic Debian can opt to retain systemd, then it
> seems here to stay for the foreseeable future.

Yes, I agree. That's why I'm shifting to BSD.

------
JdeBP
It has been five and a bit years since Wikipedia stopped falsely claiming that
to be a block diagram of systemd, and it's _still_ being circulated as such.

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Diff/631112520](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Diff/631112520)

